# dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?



## dorschiie (2. Januar 2006)

nehmt ihr euere dorsche am wasser aus oder macht ihr das zuhause?
beim kutterangeln ist es ja üblich das die fische an bord ausgenommen werden und die innereien über die reling fliegen.
in der brandung sehe ich oft das der/die fische auch vor ort geschlachtet werden und das zeug ins wasser fliegt.
ist es nicht besser die fische zuhause auszunehmen (klar die küche ist dreckig) und das gewässer sauber zu verlassen?


----------



## Geistig (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

hab damals in der Prüfung gelernt, dass wenn man z.B. bei "Forellenpuffs" macht man evtl andere Tiere anstecken könnte mit eventuellen Krankheiten. Du siehst ja net ob die Innereien die ins Wasser gehen "gesund" sind oder ob der Fisch krank war. Daher wurde uns beigebracht, dies nicht zu tun!

Gut das Meer ist natürlich um ein vielfaches größer als ein kleiner Teich, aber sollte dasselbe sein, so oder so denke ich.

Mache es daher in der Küche , auch wenn die Mutter sich kräftig bedankt


----------



## gdno (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

ich denke das organische abfälle in größeren gawässern einxlich kein problem darstellen sollten
und eventuell vorhandene blutspuren verschwinden spätestens mit dem nächsten regen
also ich seh da kein problem ichselber nehme meine fisch auch immer direkt bei uns am kanal aus
positiver nebeneffekt mit den innereien kann man prima aale anfüttern oder aber sich die wollies vom laib halten

die sache mit den krankheiten ist allerdings auch ein triftiges argument   auch wenn ich bezweifel das das in großen gewässern eine rolle spielt
zumal die krankheit sich ja auch verbreiten würde wenn der fisch dann an dieser stirbt und sein kadaver dann von anderen verspeist wird


gruß euern gdno


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Wir reden doch hier von Brandungsangeln oder? Die kleinen Krebse&Co. vernichten die Überbleibsel doch so schnell das nach ein paar Stunden nichts mehr da ist.
In Norwegen haben ich unterm Steeg ganze Seelachse in wenigen Stunden verschwinden gesehen. Die Seesterne, Krabben kleinen Fische hatten alles in Null komma nix zerlegt.


----------



## karlosito (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

also ich nehm meine dorsche immer am wasser aus, allerdings schmeisse ich die innereien nich ins wasser, sondern in nen gelben sack der dann später zu hause entsorgt wird. ist, finde ich, die beste möglichkeit die küche sauber zu halten und den strand nich zu verschmutzen.


----------



## karlosito (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

einmal zu viel gedrückt^^


----------



## Trolldoc (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Moin,

ich nehme die Fische lieber zu Hause aus. Ich sehe es jedes Jahr wieder
beim Hornhecht-Angeln auf Fehmarn, wie hunterte von Anglern ihre Fische am Wasser ausnehmen und die Innereien in der See entsorgen.....nach zwei bis drei Tagen stinkt es, im wahrsten Sinne, bis zum Himmel!!! Ist ja auch nicht schön, wenn man man am Strand entlang geht, evtl. mit Kindern, und die ganzen Kadava liegern da rum und stinken vor sich hin. 
Im Einzelfall mal einen Fisch ausnehmen wird wohl o.k. sein, aber es bleib ja nicht immer der Einzelfall, andere machen es ja bestimmt genau so und schon "häuft" sich wieder einiges an. Es ist ja nun wirklich nicht schlimm, die Fische zu Hause auszunehmen und danach die Küche sauber zu machen...oder machen zu lassen .


----------



## sundeule (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

wegen des guten Eindrucks nehme ich sie meist mit nach Hause.
Im Moment bin ich froh, wenn ich nicht mit nackten Fingern in den kalten Fischen umherpulen brauche. Silvester hatte wir morgens minus 8 °c auf dem Darß.
Nachher geht es wieder Finger kühlen:m


----------



## Gunni77 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Hallo

Ich bin kein meerseangler, aber wenn es Möwen gibt, sollte von den Überbleibseln doch innerhalb von kürzester Zeit nichts mehr zu sehen sein?

Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> In Norwegen haben ich unterm Steeg ganze Seelachse in wenigen Stunden verschwinden gesehen.



Mann, Kai, warum schmeist'n Du ganze Seelachse wech ???#c 
Hättest doch wenigstens 'n Filet runterschneiden können |uhoh:


----------



## hd-treiber (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Ich versuche zumindest die Dorsche in der Brandung gleich auszunehmen, da andern Tag (z.H.) der Gestank im Eimer unerträglich ist. Die anfallenden Abfälle, die dann ins Wasser fliegen sind wohl in kürzester Zeit Geschichte (Krabben, Möwen, Fische u.a.). Ist ja nun nicht so, dass man "Müll" wegwirft.


----------



## sunny (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Ich nehme die Dorsche am Strand aus, ziehe ihnen die Haut ab und schneide den Kopf ab. Möwen, Krebse und andere Fische erledigen den Rest. 

Sofern man mal ne größere Menge gefangen hat, ist der Platz- und Gewichtsvorteil auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

ich schlachte direkt am wasser und werfe die "fischküt" wieder hinein.
selbst wenn es die krebse und möwen nicht finden dann gibt es noch immer massen von ratten die sich nachts am strand tummeln und dankbar sind :g


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Ich stelle auch die Haltbarkeit in den Vordergrund.
Bei kaltem Wetter nehme ich die ganzen Fische mit.
In der warmen Jahreszeit werden den Fischen sofort nach dem Fang die Köpfe mit den Eingeweiden entfernt, damit auch die Bauchlappen verzehrbar bleiben.

Selbstverständlich wird das Krabbenfutter so weit wie möglich ins Meer geschleudert. 
Viel dümmer finde ich es, dass manche "Angler" die Reste mitsamt dem Wattipapier unter Steine verbergen.
Das ist schlicht eine Schweinerei


----------



## Micky (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern man mal ne größere Menge gefangen hat, ist der Platz- und Gewichtsvorteil auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


 SOFERN man mal.... |rolleyes :q Handhabe ich aber auch so! #6


----------



## sundfisher (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Solange die "Sache" ins Wasser wandert denke ich mal ist es kein Problem und die Meeresbewohner danken es uns wenn ihnen das Essen zur Abwechsslung mal serviert wird. Wenn dann aber irgendwelche Idioten das am Strand 100 meter landeinwärts machen und "unter den Teppich" kehren d.h. Sand mit den Füssen darüberscharren kriege ich schon Falten auf der Stirn. Hier sind Einheimische nicht besser oder schlechter als Touristen. Denn hier verschwindet der "Unrat" nicht so schnell und stinkt meistens am nächsten Tag zum Himmel. Was mich allerdings aufregt sind die anderen Dinge die so viele Angler am "Tatort" zurücklassen wie Wurmdosen, Verpackungsreste, Zigarettenstummel und ähnliches hier gibt es keine Abnehmer nur Kläger in Form von Anwohnern und Passanten ..........

Nur so ein kleiner Denkanstoss


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

@sunfisher
Da hast Du Recht. Und gerade in DK stehen an fast jedem Strand die Entsorgungsbehälter, die seltsamerweise von manchen nicht benutzt werden.

@Micky

Der @Sunny meint doch die Spritkosten auf seinem langen Weg nach Hause:m


----------



## sunny (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Micky
> 
> Der @Sunny meint doch die Spritkosten auf seinem langen Weg nach Hause:m



Na was denn sonst:q .


----------



## bootsangler-b (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

moin,
ich bin zwar kein brandungsangler, doch wäre ich einer, würde ich den fisch natürlich direkt am wasser versorgen. sollte mal was angeschwemmt werden, sind die möwen schnelle und dankbare abnehmer. 
sundfisher hat völlig recht! die anderen hinterlassenschaften am strand gereichen "den brandungsanglern" nicht gerade zur ehre. was da so liegenbleibt! wurmbehälter, knicklichtverpackungen usw. sind ja noch harmlos...
ich kriege jedesmal einen hals, wenn ich früh in kühlungsborn an meine badestelle (wilder strand, da wo die touris nicht so zahlreich sind) will und da sind lagerfeuerreste, wattwurmschachteln, kaputte bierflaschen und überbleibsel vom grillen!


bernd


----------



## renken.chris (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Ich denke vom boot bzw kutter aus ist die entsorgung weniger das problem da die reste dort landen wo auch unsere zielfische zuhause sind.
Reste werden von krabben und kleinen fischen gefressen, diese wiederum von den dorschen. Somit hebt es sich auf.

Am ostseestrand sehe ich eher die problematik.

In der nordsee wird durch die ebbe sowieso alles ins meer getragen und kann dort verwertet werden.
An der ostsee fehlt diese strömung. Bei auflandigem wind wird es doch das eine oder andere an die küste spülen. 
Berichtigt mich wenn es nicht so ist.
Plattfischinnerein inkl kopf sind klein, dorschabfälle doch etwas größer.
Plattfisch würde ich im meer "entsorgen", dorsch wohl eher nicht, kommt auf die strömung darauf an.


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Ich Buddel immer ein Tiefes Loch am Rand des Strandes !!! Darin Entsorge ich immer die Fischabfälle.

Bin so manches mal zum Angeln gewesen, und dann schauten mich immer halb verweste Fischköppe an. Schönes Zeichen das einer an denn Platz was gefangen hat, aber das muß nicht sein.  #h  

Früher habe ich das Schlachten auch zu Hause gemacht, ab in die Tonne mit denn Abfällen !! und dann hatte ich immer die besten Maden zum Forellenfischen :m :m


----------



## sunny (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Müll am Angelplatz ist doch aber kein spezieles Übel beim Brandungsangeln#d , dass hat man doch überall. 

Leider stirbt diese Art Dumpfbacken auch nicht aus .

Aber zurück zum Thema, wenn man die Fische am Strand ausnimmt, gehören die Rest weit ins Meer und nicht unter Steinen versteckt oder im Sand verbuddelt, wie Rumpelrudi schon angemerkt hat.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Aber das, was eventuell doch angeschwemmt wird, findet doch dankbare Abnehmer bei den Möwen.
In Norge fand ich's ziemlich faszinierend, dass die großen Möwen locker einen entfiletierten 60er Köhler samt Kopf im Ganzen geschluck haben.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

@ Reisender
bisher finde ich deine art die schlechteste.
wo ist abseits am strand wenn z.b. hier auf der insel sich tagsüber an den stränden tausende touris tümmel und mit ihren kindern im sand buddeln ??
da gibt es kein abseits denn es ist jeder sandkorn in der gegend mit einem handtuch bedeckt.

iss nicht bös gemeint aber ich fand die anderen sachen besser.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> da gibt es kein abseits denn es ist jeder sandkorn in der gegend mit einem handtuch bedeckt.



:m Handtuch hoch, Gekröse verbuddeln, Handtuch wieder drauf :m 

(aber schnell genug bevor se wieder aus'm Wasser sind)


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

@ Honeyball
und dann denken sie ihr deo versagt |supergri


----------



## Rosi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Hallo Dorschiie, 
jedes Ding hat ein Maß. Ich schlachte die Dorsche immer sofort, weil die Innereien nach einigen Stunden im Dorschbauch fürchterlich stinken und Dorsche manchmal Würmer haben. Ich angle immer nur so viele, wie verbraucht werden können. Über die Köpfe freut sich der Fuchs, der Marderhund, Krabben und sollte morgens noch was übrig sein, auch die Möven.

Es ist mühsig, sich über den Unrat der Anderen zu beschweren, oder den Kopf darüber zu schütteln. Davon verschwindet er nicht! Also packt euch mit in die persönliche Abfalltüte, was euch stört. Dann ist es wenigstens weg und ihr habt noch eine gute Tat vollbracht


----------



## bootsangler-b (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

moin rosi,
genau deshalb krieg ich ja den hals!!! hin zum strand fahre ich mit einem leeren radel und zurück hab ich meist eine blaue tüte halb voll. sehe aus wie der aschebus aus kühlungsborn. und wo denn dann hin damit?? in öffentliche papierkörbe?? wenn das jemand sieht, gibt es mecker! also mit nach hause.
und wer bezahlt das? der finder...

bernd


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reisender
> bisher finde ich deine art die schlechteste.
> wo ist abseits am strand wenn z.b. hier auf der insel sich tagsüber an den stränden tausende touris tümmel und mit ihren kindern im sand buddeln ??
> da gibt es kein abseits denn es ist jeder sandkorn in der gegend mit einem handtuch bedeckt.
> ...


 

Warum soll ich Böse sein ??? Bin ich nicht #h  #h da jeder seine Meinung Vertritt !!!:m :m Das ist deine Meinung und die Akzeptiere ich.

Und ich kann ein Lied davon singen, wie versaut so manche sind. Da ich schon 35 Jahre die Insel kenne und Liebe.

Aber Vergammelten Fisch im Wasser finde ich auch nicht schön !!! Also Vergrabe ich ihn so das es keinen Stört. #6 

Und den meisten Fisch nehme ich eh mit und beseitige die Reste in der Tonne.:m


----------



## Rosi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Hallo Bernd, nu komm, so schlimm sehen unsere Strände nicht aus. Du sollst doch nicht im Gebüsch umher krauchen, ich sammle nur auf, was mich stört. 

Das ergibt keinen halben blauen Sack voll Gerümpel je Angeltag. 

Ich hasse das Gejammer über die bösen Anderen und damit man sich am nächsten Tag an selber Stelle nicht wieder ärgern muß, räumt man die paar Stücke weg und gut ist.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

also bei mir werden die dorsche direkt am strand ausgenommen. alles andere halte ich für ungünstig ! zum ersten kann man am strand soviel dreck machen wie man will und kann den kram ins meer werfen. in der küche sind dann die ganzen spritzer vom blut usw usw... das muss ich nicht haben. also ich brauche am strand für 10 fische keine 10 minuten ! zuhause würde das locker ne halbe stunde dauern. 

und nun zu eurer mülldiskussion !!!
erstmal finde ich, dass die strände nicht schlimm aussehen. und zum anderen finde ich aber trotzdem, dass es viel zu wenig mülleimer an den stränden oder parkplätzen gibt. gäbe es die, wäre auch der letzte müll dort drinnen anstatt am strand.


----------



## Gast 1 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Ich entsorge an der Ostsee oder auf dem Kutter auch.

Und das schlechte Gewissen habe ich mir abgewöhnt, nachdem ich erfahren habe, daß täglich "Tonnen" von "Untermaßigen" nach dem Landen wieder rausgefahren und Entsorgt werden.


----------



## Warius (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Wenn ich mir die wärmere Jahreszeit anschau, haben viele von euch sicher Recht...

Aber bei meinem letzten Angeln in Meschendorf fand ich die ganzen kleinen Schnapsbuddeln und Knicklichtpackungen wesentlich schlimmer....


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

naja im sommer angeln wohl die allerwenigsten in der brandung !
und wenn dann eher an stränden wo kaum einer ist


----------



## Ansgar (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und nun zu eurer mülldiskussion !!!
> 1) erstmal finde ich, dass die strände nicht schlimm aussehen.
> 2) und zum anderen finde ich aber trotzdem, dass es viel zu wenig mülleimer an den stränden oder parkplätzen gibt. gäbe es die, wäre auch der letzte müll dort drinnen anstatt am strand.




Moin,

1) Naja, Du bist oefter am Strand als ich, aber was man da teilweise sieht ist schon primitiv...

2) Ich glaube nicht, dass Leute, die Ihre Knicklichter ins Meer schmeissen die dann in den Muelleimer tun wuerden, selbst wenn da einer waere. Ist nicht gerade schwierig ein Knicklicht wieder mitzunehmen, trotzdem wird es direkt am Angelplatz ins Wasser geworfen - und das obwohl da vermutlich ziemlich fiese Chemikalien drin sind, die im Meer wohl kaum was zu suchen haben ....
Gibt einfach zu viele Asoziale, auch (oder gerade - wenn man sich den Muell, der eindeutig von Anglern verursacht wird ansieht?) unter Anglern... 
Und wieso verlangst Du mehr Muelleimer?? Ist doch einfach den ganzen Kram ans Wasser zu tragen - was ist dann so schwer, den Kram wieder mitzuschleppen?? 
Man sollte mal ein Knicklichtpfand einfuehren - vielleicht wuerde das helfen...
Und wer rummuellt sollte den Schein entzogen bekommen...

Zum Thema: ich finde es auch gut, Fische am Strand auszunehmen und die Kadaver etc den Krabben zu ueberlassen. Im Meer geht nichts verloren...

IM Frischwasser ist das allerdings teilweise verboten Kadaver wieder ins Wasser zu werfen (Seuchengefahr?!) - kann gar nicht so richtig verstehen, wie was, was aus dem gleichen Wasser kommt ploetzlich wenn es tot ist ne Seuche verurusacht, aber da kann mich sicher auch noch einer aufklaeren?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Spinperfekt (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Viele Fische, insbesondere Meeresfische, besitzen in den Eingeweiden kleine Parasiten, sogenannten Hämatoden. Nach dem Tod der Fische wandern diese kleinen Tierchen gerne in die Bauchlappen / oder sogar ins Fleisch der Fische. Schon aus diesem Grund ist es wichtig die Fische unmittelbar nach dem Abtöten auszuweiden.


----------



## Rosi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Die Parasiten heißen Nematoden, Fadenwürmer.


----------



## Spinperfekt (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Sorry, Schreibfehler von mir !!


----------



## pohlk (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Das was du gemeint hast ist ein "Hämatom", auf gut deutsch ein "blauer Fleck"  bzw. ein Bluterguß. :q :q :q :q :q 

Und zum Thema:

Fische am Wasser ausnehmen finde ich auch ok, wenn es nicht gerade in der Herings- bzw. Hornhechtsaison ist.
Da stinken die Strände bei uns ganz erbärmlich.#d :v 

Und was aus dem Meer kommt, verschwindet auch wieder in Meer...


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 1) Naja, Du bist oefter am Strand als ich, aber was man da teilweise sieht ist schon primitiv...
> 
> ...


 
also ich finde die strände wirklich nicht so schlimm hier. kaum müll !
aber es gibt wirklich die sogenannten leute die wirklich alles ins meer werfen. das ist schade. wenn ich mir aber die ostsee im vergleich mit der adria oder so ansehe, dann ist das hier in der ostsee ein traum ! was ich in italien alles am strand sah ist unfassbar !
verstehe trotzdem nicht wo das problem ist mülleimer aufzustellen. klar kann man seinen müll mit nach hause nehmen, aber wer hat dazu lust ???? es gibt genug leute die sich am strand aufhalten und was essen,trinken usw usw... und dann alles wieder mitnehmen ??? nö sagen viele !
wenn der mülleimer da wäre, würden mit sicherheit mehr leute diesen benutzen !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Ich nehm die Dorsche auch meistens  am Wasser aus .
Hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und Dorschinnereien samt Kopf ins flache Wasser gepackt und beobachtet .
Nach 5 min war der erste Krebs da , nach ner halben Stunde waren es schon 7 oder 8 ...
Nach 3 Stunden war von den Innereien schon nicht mehr viel übrig ...


----------



## dorschiie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

@all
erst mal danke für euere aussagen .
ich versorge meine fische (meeresfische) ja auch direkt am strand 
weil ich das mit den kleinen würmern die in die bauchlappen wandern auch kenne. außerdem bluten fische ohne köpfe besser aus und damit hat das filet ein schöneres fleich.
meiner meinung nach.
aber das problem mit dem müll stimmt auch . ich denke das mülleimer keine schlechte lösung wären. dann aber wiederum wer macht sie leer?
wir haben hier bei uns auch an manchen rheinstrecken mülleimer die aber wochenlang nicht geleert werden. wie es dann dort aussieht brauch ich wohl niemandem zuerklären.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

wäre aber immer noch besser wenn es "NUR" rund um den mülleimer dreckig wäre, anstatt überall am strand. ich denke die müllabfuhr sollte dahin fahren. angeltourismus ist schließlich auch was wert !!


----------



## Gast 1 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß es bei Mülleimern Probleme mit der Zuständigkeit gibt.

Der Strand ist frei.
Kein "Land"- Polizist hat hier etwas zu sagen.
Wenn, dann der Deichfogt oder die Wasserschutzpolizei.

Selbst Strände in Kurgebieten sind kurtaxefrei. Allerdings der Weg zum Strand ist kurtaxepflichtig.

Bei diversen Treffen zum Brandungsangeln haben wir es problemlos geschafft, einen Grill, die Kohle und auch das Essen an den Platz zu bringen.
Der Restmüll wog doch erheblich weniger.#6#6#6

Daher: Unser Müll muß mit und wenn es paßt, auch der Müll von den "Ignoranten".


----------



## blinkerkatze (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

:v könnte ich wenn ich Angler sehe die Fische am Wasser (nicht auf dem Wasser) ausnehmen. Ich wohne in einem Örtchen am Strelasund und habe dort auch ein Boot und nun komms als ich zum Boot wollt hatten Urlauber Heringe geangelt und am Ufer ausgenommen und das waren so gute drei Eimer voll. Die Fischreste hatten sich auf eine breite von etwa 10 m verteilt, duch andere Bewohner hatte ich erfahren wer das war und habe an dieser Tür geklopft und nachgefragt worauf hin ich erst noch eine blöde Anwort bekommen habe. Na ja ich kann nur sagen das ich in Aufstand veranstaltet habe mit den Urlaubern und den Vermieter der sie noch beistehen wollte. Der Dreck wurde beseitigt und ich habe von anderen Anwohnern ein Danke erhalten.
Ich selber halte mein Gehöft sauber also werde ich auch die Natur sauber halten.
Übrigens wurde 2005 im die Stralsunder Mole für ein Tag zum angeln gesperrt um sie von Anglerunrat zu säubern. 
Vieleicht denkt mal jeder Angler nicht nur an sich sondern auch an andere.


----------



## hd-treiber (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

@blinkerkatze:
bei Heringen ist das wohl sowieso ein besonderer Fall,da braucht man sich ja nur die Plätze anschauen, die zur richtigen Heringszeit beangelt werden...brrrr#t 



aber ich denke bei Fischen aus der Brandung (wohl zum Großteil Dorsche) ist es kein Problem die Fische am Strand auszunehmen und den Fisch"abfall" im Wasser zu "entsorgen". Meist ist es doch so, das das Fangaufkommen in der Brandung eher so ist, das die "natürliche Entsorgung" (Krabben, Vögel, Fische, Mikroorganismen usw.) funktioniert. 

Die Frage in diesem Thread ist doch nach der Brandung, das heisst für mich eigentlich Strand -gern auch etwas abgelegner.
Wann geht man vorzugsweise in die Brandung? In der kälteren Jahreszeit - ist also eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Badender auf einen Dorschkopp tritt:q 
Die "Abfälle" sollten wenn dann schon etwas weiter reingeworfen werden-logisch.

Bei anderen Angelmethoden auf Hering (Brandung???|kopfkrat ) oder Hornhecht wo mit höherem Fischaufkommen und "Abfall" zu rechnen ist, stimme ich hundertprozentig zu, den Abfall mit nach Haus zu nehmen oder den Fisch erst dort auszunehmen bzw. sauberzumachen.

Wie bei allem ist es auch hier eine Frage des richtigen Maßes (Menge)


PS: Wenn die Dorsche mengenmässig an meinen Angeln Schlange stehen, kommt mir kaum der Gedanke nach ausnehmen zwecks dem "Angelstress"...:q :q :q


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

@hd-treiber

|good:, stimme dir vollendens zu#6 .


----------



## Wulli (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Moin,

ich denke, daß das Hauptproblem mit den stinkenden Fischresten nur dann auftritt, wenn für irgendeine Fischart "Hochsaison" ist. Wenn z. B. Heringszeit ist, dann liegt natürlich an den einzelnen Spots auch viel Müll und Fischreste rum. Ansonsten muß ich sagen, daß unsere Strände im Allgemeinen sehr sauber sind und die meisten unserer Sportskollegen doch sehr gewissenhaft mit der Umwelt umgehen.
Ich persönlich nehme die Fische immer am Wasser aus und werfe die Innereien ins Meer zurück. Allein schon der Nemathoden wegen. 
Kopf und Flossen lasse ich meistens dran und versorge den Rest zu Hause. Wenn die Müllabfuhr erst in ein paar Tagen kommt, friere ich den Kram ein und werfe ihn am Abholtag in die Tonne. (jedenfalls dann wenn es warm ist). Dann stinkt unser Mülleimer nicht so.
Da ich meistens auf Brücken angeln gehe, habe ich immer einen Eimer mit einer entsprechend langen Leine mit, damit man gut an frisches Wasser kommt und den Schlachtplatz sauber hinterlassen kann. Manche Kurverwaltungen habe ja schon mit Angelverboten gedroht, weil manch ein Angler seine Hinterlassenschaften nicht wegräumt. Manche Brücken sind ja wohl schon deswegen für Angler gesperrt worden.

Wulli


----------



## xstsxxfxn (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Die Fische werden von mir immer gleich nach dem Fang durch durchtrennen des Kiemenstrangs zum ausbluten gebracht, so bleibt das Filet weiß und fest.
Dann nehme ich die Fische am Wasser aus und filetiere sie gleich, sie kommen überhaupt nicht mit Süßwasser in Berührung was zur Folge hat das das Filet fest und schmackfaft bleibt.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Moin,

na jetzt wird es ja interessant... ist es echt so, daß das Filet in besserer Qualität bleibt wenn es nicht mit Süßwasser in Berührung kommt? |kopfkrat  #c 

Ich nehme Dorsche ( und andere Stinkfische  ) generall auch am Strand aus und werfe die Innereien dann ins Meer - filetiert wurde bislang immer zu Haus.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Wulli (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> na jetzt wird es ja interessant... ist es echt so, daß das Filet in besserer Qualität bleibt wenn es nicht mit Süßwasser in Berührung kommt? |kopfkrat  #c
> 
> ...


----------



## Seebaer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Hallo

habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit auf Dorsch zu angeln, bin Süßwasserangler.

Gehe aber auch her und nehme die Fische oft am Gewässer aus und werfe die Innereien ins Wasser. Nehme aber auch oft Teile der Innereien wie Herz, Laich usw und angle damit auf Aal usw. Habe damit schon gute Fänge gemacht.
Denke ein gesunder Mittelweg ist dabei wie so oft am besten.


----------



## renken.chris (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Hat jetzt nur bedingt mit dem thema zu tun. Aber welcher fisch frisst denn die innerein in der ostsee? Abgesehen von den üblichen verdächtigen wie krabben, möwen usw. ich meine fische.

Wenn fische die innerein fressen könnte man doch auch damit auf sie angeln?!
Das sie haut und gräten fressen will ich ihnen jetzt nicht nachsagen 

Wenn zB dorsche innereien fressen könnte man nach dem ersten dorsch mit seinen innereien weiter angeln. Zumindest vom boot aus(wurffestigkeit)


----------



## dorschiie (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

nochmal zu den alten knicklichtern am strand oder im wasser.
beim brandungs angeln ist man selten 12 stunden am wasser.
solange sollen die knickis halten.
ich angel meist so 3-4 std im dunkeln dann gehts heim .
wenn ich abens meine ruten abspüle nehme ich die lichter ab ,schlage sie in alu ein und lege sie in der gefrierschrank. wenn ich wieder angeln gehe leuchten sie meist den abend noch genug das ich die bisse erkennen kann.
wieder zurück kommen sie in den hausmüll .


----------



## Rosi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

Dorschiie, weil du nur im Sommer hier bist. Brandungsangeln geht jetzt von 17- 3 Uhr 10 Stunden, macht 2 Teelichter. Die Knicklichter vom Vortag kann man auf seinem Angelstuhl noch gut erkennen. So finde ich den besser, weil er etwas höher steht, damit ich mir nicht den Hals verrenken muß.


----------



## dorschiie (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

wieso nur im sommer ? ist der november auch ein sommermonat?
mal letztes jahr nicht eingerechnet-


----------



## Rosi (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

In diesem Jahr war auch der Nov ein Sommermonat
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich dachte an Sommer, weil im Sommer die Nacht 3-4 Stunden dunkel ist. Im Nov kannst du ein Knicklicht noch viel länger nutzen, über 10 Stunden.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

@ renken. chris
Aal und kleine fische wie die Stichlinge.


----------



## dorschiie (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorsche ausnehmen am wasser?*

@rosi
das knickis nach 10 std. platt sind ist schon klar.
aber nach kürzeren ansitzen könnte man sie wieder verwenden.
und da man meist nach dem angeln seine sachen reinigt kann man die lichter auch zuhause wegschmeißen und muß das nicht am wasser machen .
es sollte auch nur ein beispiel sein wie man müll anden stränden vermeiden kann.
ps. es fängt schon mit kleinen dingen an.


----------

